# New to the Scene!



## Dandrobium (May 11, 2015)

Hey Everyone!

I thought I'd post my humble grow area that was recently setup. I have an east facing sunroom that I'm using a corner of for orchids. I've been growing a number of phals & miltoniopsis, and have a few oncidiums, but I really want to grow some slipper varieties! Here is my setup (for now  ). I took the photos around dusk so the light is quite low.















Just received some great looking seedlings from FV Gardens! PEOY, St. Swithin, Sanderianum, and for phrags a PK and Fritz Schomberg!
The Kovachii x Richteri I had bought a couple months ago at our local orchid society show. I believe the vendor was Orchids in our Tropics.









Let me know what you think! Comments/criticisms welcome! I'm new to the slippers and need to learn


----------



## Linus_Cello (May 11, 2015)

Where did you get the plant stand/tray? I'm looking for something like that.


----------



## NYEric (May 11, 2015)

Not bad.
It looks like a glass top table with a plastic tray on it.


----------



## Dandrobium (May 11, 2015)

> Not bad.
> It looks like a glass top table with a plastic tray on it.



Thats what it is! Like I say, humble beginnings  The trays are from Lee Valley, Crane humidifier, can't say where the table came from but its just big enough for the two trays. I plan on adding supplemental lighting in the fall as I may not be getting enough light. I get direct sun for 3 hours in the morning, then indirect light the rest of the day. There should be plenty of light for the summer months.

Any tips/recommendations? Right now I'm using rainwater for watering and humidifying, which is why the humidifier is a musty colour


----------



## Marco (May 13, 2015)

Welcome. Great set of Paphs. I'm sure you'll put your sunroom to good use.


----------



## SlipperFan (May 13, 2015)

Welcome to Slippertalk! But please size your photos to fit within the pixel dimensions of most monitors.


----------



## RNCollins (May 14, 2015)

Welcome from New York State!


----------



## Dandrobium (May 14, 2015)

Thanks! Sorry for the image size, they were a quick upload from my phone. I'll be sure to resize going forward.

I'm thinking of going to a shelf/cart type arrangement in the same location. Nothing immediate, but I'd like to make better use of the space and have some additional lighting. ...also, more plants!!!


----------

